# 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone knows how to reset the SERVICE NOW! alert on a 2008 Eos. I just got the car and it is coming on every time I start it. I do have a CanOBD2 and when I hook it up, it shows no DTC's to reset, an no other errors. Since this is my first VW (had GMs for 3 decades) I am not up on all the 'tricks' for resetting errors (e.g. hold trip odometer reset button while turning on the ignition). 
Does this light come on when time for an oil change? Just did it. Gas cap is also on properly (but I would have expected this to be DTC code). I don't have the owners manual yet (one is coming) and maybe it will be in there but would like to get rid of the annoyance ASAP. The vehicle has 25K
Also, I read in a number of threads about switching the DSG to/from SPORT mode. Can someone enlighten me as to how? It is really annoying right now at slow speeds (1-5 MPH) -- keeps jerking forward...
Thanks!
Happy New Year
Frank in Michigan


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (FMinMI)*

Quick answer - press the OK button. It will go away. Also goes away after a set time period. 
Others have done the following:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2457779
Put the key in the ignition.
Press the 0.0 button on the right side of the instrument panel, keep pressing the button.
Turn the key enough to turn the car's electronics on but not enough to engage the starter motor.
When the service now beeps, release the 0.0 button. Then press the m button on the left side of the control panel.
I use a VAG-COM (http://vagcomlocator.com to find one near you)
Of course you may just need service!








Good Luck,
Greg


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (FMinMI)*

Sport Mode- are you using the 'S' and not 'D'. Sport Mode uses a higher rev point. So you may have a 'rougher' ride.
From the manual Booklet 3.1; pg 107
D - Drive (standard)
With the standard program, you will be driving in economy mode. The transmission up-shifts and downshifts automatically at lower engine speeds. While coasting downhill in D, the engine does not help the vehicle to slow down.
S - Sport
With the sport program, you will be driving in the performance mode. The transmission up-shifts and downshifts automatically at higher engine load, your individual driving style, and vehicle speed. While coasting downhill in S, the engine does not help the vehicle to slow down.
Shifting with Triptronic (manually by moving the selector to the right, the using the +/-)
Acts like a manual gearbox.
Greg


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (gdevitry)*

Ha ha.... On the GMs I owned if there was a "S" or "L" I meant that you wanted a low gear only and no traction control, so I never tried using it. Never did I think this meant to change the mode to SPORT AUTOMATIC. I did figure out the push-right-into-the-gate-to-manually-shift mode. Have you ever had the pulsing issue that I mentioned (at a very low speed it seems to jerk ahead and not move smoothly in D)?
OK. Manual is on the way so I will wait and read it before asking any more stupid questions as I transition from GM thinking...


_Modified by FMinMI at 6:44 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (gdevitry)*

Sweet. That seemed to get rid of the message. Lets see if it is gone tomorrow. I will get service if it needs it -- just don't know what right now as I don't have the book. I read elsewhere that at 40K you must service the transmission. Seems strange it needs to be done that early. I had GMs that ran over 100K miles and never had an transmission oil change but still shifted perfectly. In fact my son's 2002 Grand Prix GTP w/supercharger just hit 140K and just got it first flush and that tranny really gets punished.
Does the Eos have an oil indicator system (telling you when to change the oil based on driving conditions) and could that be why the Service Now light came on? If not, I am going to miss that feature...
Lots to learn. Hopefully I will be able to help others soon as I have on the GM forums.
Frank in Michigan


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (FMinMI)*

40k - mostly checks.
Oil (sorry no sensor like your GM car... only a low level alert.... Warning!!! 2.0T EAT oil!!!! so mainly check your levels every 1,000... since you'll be burning oil, it is usually like new!)
Auto trans - check for leaks.
Replace filters will be the main cost.
50k - oil; check lots of things
and so on. TDI's have a lot of other earlier replacements.
Note: if you have not received an upcoming recall on ignition coils (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4663157), you will eventually.
Also, there is suppose to be a recall on DSG poor take offs in 1st gear (maybe that is what you are experiencing....)


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Eos Service Now reset help and DSG Sport mode switch (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the overview on service. Read about the oil consumption but I don't drive that much (7K/year) so it won't be a big issue.
Whats wrong with the ignition coils? I heard about the transmission and was planning on calling the (VW) person whos name appeared in one of the letters but this is new news. Guess I need to get the VIN matched with my name/address in their database in a hurry. Wasn't expecting this based on all the recent praises VW has received.
Frank in Michigan


_Modified by FMinMI at 5:45 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

A generic CAN-OBD2 will not do much for a VW/Audi. You need a Ross-Tech VCDS cable with CAN Go to http://www.ross-tech.com for details. 
With a CAN VCDS cable, you can reprogram many of the controllers in the car, including changing the parameters of the service reminder.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (owr084)*

Hi OWR84,
In reading a bunch of the postings, I am seeing that is a necessity if you want to do a bunch of things. But right now I cannot spend the $300+ for it -- it is going to have to wait. 
On the plus side I finally got the owners manual and read through it. Made a number changes to the MFD but one was not there -- under lighting there was no way to set the coming home/leaving home light feature. Maybe it is only on the LUX but the book does not say that. 
AND where in the world is the storage compartment by the light switch on Page 2, item #21, book 3.1??? I GOT JIPPED








Thanks all...
Frank in Michigan


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_es not say that. 
AND where in the world is the storage compartment by the light switch on Page 2, item #21, book 3.1??? I GOT JIPPED








Thanks all...
Frank in Michigan

Do it yourself - $78 http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=271


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

If this is the storage compartment I think you are talking about it was never present on the USA model EOS. 
Something to do with safety if the drivers knee were to hit the dash during a collision, if I recall correctly.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 6:49 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (just4fun)*

"If this is the storage compartment I think you are talking about it was never present on the USA model EOS.
Something to do with safety if the drivers knee were to hit the dash during a collision, if I recall correctly."




Wow, what a lame excuse. I will check it out. Have you done it? Does it require a lot of dashboard disassembly or any cutting?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_ 
Wow, what a lame excuse. I will check it out. Have you done it? Does 
it require a lot of dashboard disassembly or any cutting?

There are pictures for the Jetta, I think that has a similar Dash. You do have to saw off an extra piece of support metal that is not there on the EU spec cars, but is included for US spec, so there is extra support behing the "storage space" in US.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
Wow, what a lame excuse. I will check it out. Have you done it? Does it require a lot of dashboard disassembly or any cutting?

I haven't needed to do the modification. Our EOS is Canadian Spec and the compartment was present in '07. Not sure if it still remains on subsequent model years.
If the NHTSA required that brace behind the dash, it would be wise to consider what effect the modification might have on insurance liability, and resale value of the car.
Kevin


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

It is easy to install. There is a metal brace under the steering wheel. An effort to stop you (your knees) from sliding under the dash.
BTW: it is not very large. Holds my sunglasses and some spare change...


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Hmmm. Not sure what you mean about that brace and your knees. I don't see it so how does it stop your knees? Or is the brace right behind the plastic (where the bin should be) and it keeps the plastic from buckling and therefore your knees from going under the dash? But with a seat belt on your knees should go no where, right? 
Anyway, this is exactly what I need, especially since there is no 'coin' holder ('cause its European design???). 
Did you have to cut the dash or is this a complete replacement piece (bin and surrounding plastic frame)?



_Modified by FMinMI at 2:39 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

The VWofA adds a part? (to more vechiles than just the EOS...Golf/Jetta/More?)
The metal 'beam' is about 18" long. Goes from the left side to the right. Directly under the steering column. I don't remember the number of bolts... but a few. No cutting as it was an add on and maybe not even a factory install?
Here is the install.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3073375
This is the part that would hinder your knees from sliding under the steering column (then the column might have buckled... causing you to be pinned... that's all I can think of for the reason)










_Modified by gdevitry at 9:46 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the link. It appears it is for a GTI, not an EOS as some things do look different. But what is nice is the size -- much bigger than I originally thought. I am going seriously think about it. The only thing that is not clear is the first step -- how to remove the light switch. And that is another part I would like to replace to be able to do only fogs. Looks like I should do both at once! So $60 for switch, $78 for the cubby, $250 for the vag-com, ... ouch!!!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

The dash parts/instructions are the same. I used that DYI page to complete mine. Note: be sure to know your interior color ( moonrock [gray] and cornsilk [beige] are farily close in appearance ... I ordered the wrong one ).
Light switch removal - you press in, then turn clockwise. Then remove the clip.








Light switch, be sure to match your car's components. If you don't have the Auto-lights, don't bother with that type of switch. There would be missing electronics... and might drain your battery if left activated.
As to the VAG, I look to see if there is someone in your area that might help (or charge a small fee). I posted the link previously (I'd help you but I'm not close to you).
Greg 


_Modified by gdevitry at 10:42 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

That piece of metal is only there to prevent idiots who don't wear their seatbelts from sliding under the dash. If you wear your seatbelt, you will never need it.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

" Light switch removal - you press in, then turn clockwise. Then remove the clip.
Light switch, be sure to match your car's components. If you don't have the Auto-lights, don't bother with that type of switch. There would be missing electronics... and might drain your battery if left activated.
As to the VAG, I look to see if there is someone in your area that might help (or charge a small fee). I posted the link previously (I'd help you but I'm not close to you).
Greg "

Hi Greg,
Thanks for the comments. 
OK on the 'same' components/DIY instructions between the GTI and EOS.
And thanks for the info on how to remove the switch. After I posted it I found the procedure







BUT being both an amateur radio operator (HAM) and a hacker, I want to build a circuit that would allow for auto headlights on/off and coming home/ leaving home features. For the autoheadlight feature, all that is needed is a photosensor (to determine light level) and some supporting hardware to switch a transistor or relay and a method to 'dull' the response of the photo sensor (so it doesn't keep going on and off when you go under a bridge or at dusk/dawn) and for the coming home/leaving home feature, it too will be pretty simple -- a 555 timer chip and another 'relay' to trip the circuit that turns the lights on and off. It will not be changeable time-wise once constructed but that is not a big deal. I plan to start a new topic for this to get input as I need to know how the switch tells the lights to turn on -- is it a digital signal to the computer then in turn trips the relay which turns on the lights OR is it much simplier -- you turn on the switch, it either grounds or puts +12V on a line to the light relay which in turn turns it on. Hopefully we have some knowledgable people on line. 
The only reason I bring up the above here (and not in the new topic) is that I need to know what is the difference between the switch that has the autolight and coming home feature and the 'standard' european light switch. You see, I would prefer to pay $10 more to buy a switch that has a click-stop for AUTO and use that unused contact as a way turn my circuit on and off. Any way, do you know if the pin connector is different between the two?
Lastly, I did check the 'list' of people who had said they had vagcoms but there was no one in the mid-michigan area.
Got to go. CUL


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (owr084)*

I Agree!


----------

